# 3.6mm nt measurement 1:13 risk for downs



## littleone2010

Hi ladies, writing as need a bit of support.
I had my nt scan last Thursday. The measurement was slightly bigger than it should be for 13+4 at 3.6mm.
I was booked in for 13th for a cardiac scan for baby to see if the abnormal nt measurement saw any problems with the heart. They looked in detail while I was there At the nt scan and everything looked ok but they still referred me for the specialist scan. No other markers found.
The hospital called me with the combined risk for downs and it's 1;13. I was so shocked. Apparently the pappa a was normal but i had high hcg which pushed the risk up. So now when I go for the cardiac scan on Wednesday I'm going to get the cvs testing. I'm so scared nd nervous. It's just so awful to be told there could be something wrong with your baby. We ltttc this baby and I just can't believe after it took us so long to conceive this has happened. I'd like to hear any positive stories. I need to hold it together as I have a daughter but I just feel so sad :cry:


----------



## _Lexi_

In my last pregnancy, I had a nt measurement of 3.7mm, and was given 1/20 odds of downs. I did opt for a cvs, and got the results the next day that everything was fine. Just remember you have 12:13 odds of everything being fine x


----------



## Emma867

Hi there. I had a 3.5mm NT at 11 wks and combined with my bloods had a 1:8 risk of downs or chromosomal problems.

We opted for the CZS and although not very pleasant, you can get through it.

We had to wait a painstaking 3wks for our results which finally come back clear. Try and take each day as it comes and stay focused.

It's a hard time but we will all be here thinking of you xx


----------



## littleone2010

Thanks so much for replying girls. Really appreciate it. I'm so pleased that your babies results were absolutely fine, that must have felt so good after all the worry. I hope it comes back as fine for me too. The waiting is horrible. Emma, 3 weeks for the results must have been torture I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Both of you xxx
Thanks for all your advice. I came to realise I can't control this so worrying is doing me no good, I'm trying not to worry and be anxious it's so hard.
I go for my cardiac scan and cvs tomorrow I'll let you know how I get on.
congratulations again xxx


----------



## maxalias

Hi hun, I really dont trust any risk factors anymore. I had a risk factor of 1:1200 for trisomy 18 and we were that 1. We had a nuchal measurement of 10.6mm! It was massive, They gave us a 1:15 of downs. I am currently waiting my results for this last combined screening with my new pregnancy, the waiting is hell!!!!!! I hope your wee bubba is fine xxx


----------



## littleone2010

Thanks for your reply max, I understand what you mean, and you are totally right. I know the waiting is awful, I hope you get them soon and you can get some relief from all ths worrying.

Well I thought I would update. I went for the cvs yesterday. They said th can not do the cardiac scan until closer to 20 weeks because the heart is too small to do it accurately.

They did a scan and checked everything again. Thy said everything looked fine and re Did the nt measurement and It's gone down to 3.2 but thy said that's normal as the baby gets bigger.

I had the cvs and the placenta was at the back so was a little more tricky but they managed it and got 2 good samples. Apparently everything went well.

I had some cramping after and stayed for a while. Dh started to drive me home and I started getting very painful cramps and then started having little gushes of blood. We pulled over and called the hospital who told me to come back. They re scanned me and said baby is fine, heartbeat fine and thy couldnt see where the blood was coming from.
Thy offered to admit me at the hospital but I refused as the hospital is an hour away and I wanted to be with my toddler and dh.

I feel better today but I still have cramps and spotting. Tbh I would have waited for the amnio at 16 weeks if I knew how horrible the cvs was.

Now I'm waiting for the results and really trying not to worry about miscarrying :(


----------



## Leesy

Sorry your CVS didn't go well. I had one too due to 1:29 downs risk. We were one of the lucky ones but I understand how hard the wait for results is. Wishing you all the best & thinking of you. xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Sorry the cvs was traumatic hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## Emma867

Sorry you had such a rough time with the CVS Hun. I would've warned you if I had experienced anything like that but my placenta was easier to access, maybe that's why you've had a little bleed if they have had to go in deeper?

Keep your feet up for the next few days. Sending positive thoughts your way.

I've got 16wk scan tomorrow but I don't expect to see cardio until our 20wk too. Such a long wait.


----------



## maxalias

Im sorry you had a horrible experience. Try and keep your feet up hun and relax as much as you can xxx (I know that is so hard with a toddler)


----------



## littleone2010

Thanks girls.

I was expecting my preliminary results back on Monday, but the hospital called me at 6pm this evening and told me it was clear for the main chromosomal syndromes. I was expecting bad news and couldn't believe it when they told me, like thy got the wrong person or something!! I'm so happy. Now is the wait for the rest of the results, I just have everything crossed its ok. Thanks for all the support. This forum and the people in it have been great xx


----------



## Wriggley

excellent news hun! :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Great news :)


----------



## littleone2010

I got my full results yesterday and all the chromosomes are normal. Such a relief. We also found out we are expecting another girl! I have a special anomaly/cardiac scan on 25th march to rule out anything else. I really hope that the rest of my pregnancy is less eventful than it has been. It's all been so worrying and stressful I hope these results help someone Else who is worried about their risk xxx


----------



## Wriggley

pleased to hear hun!!!


----------



## littleone2010

I just wanted to update for anyone that finds this thread and wants to know the outcome.
I had my anomaly scan at 20 weeks and an echocardiogram (because of the increased nt measurement) yesterday and everything was perfect. The nuchal fold is completely normal now. Baby is healthy and we are so happy. I hope this thread brings others hope when things seem daunting xxxx


----------



## Wriggley

so pleased for you hun x


----------



## Cracker

I had a CVS yesterday due to 1:62 risk of T21 - finding it hard to cope.
NF was 2.2 but HCG 3.0 and Papp-a 0.6
Keeping everything crossed 

Congrats that everything is okay bet you can now truly relax and enjoy it x


----------



## littleone2010

Hi hun, if you need support I'm here for sure. I'm sorry you have To go through this, I found it quite traumatic. It's great that your nt measurement is perfectly normal. They obviously upped your risk because of the lower papa a and higher hcg. My hcg was over 4 times the normal level but my papa a was normal. Try and focus on the fact there is such a tiny chance something wrong with your baby. Take one day at a time honey. I cried for days on and off. Hopefully you get your preliminary results tomorrow and that will give you a little bit of relief before the rest come back. I'm sure things are going to be fine. Please let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## Cracker

Thanks :thumbup:

I think I did most of my crying yesterday, we lost a baby at just under 16 weeks a year ago after lots of bleeding etc, this pregnancy has gone so well so far it seems so cruel if the results come back positive.

But like you say must keep focused there is a 98% everything will be okay - never have I wanted but dreaded a phone call so much!!


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I have a NT measurement of 6mm and am was told at 12 weeks 4 days . I didn't even finish my blood work for the papa a, I go for my 2nd set march 30th. They flagged me cus of the large nt. I did not get the cvs as I have a history of bleeding and any bleeding from that would of freaked me out big time. I decided to do the harmony blood test that checks for the Tri 21, 18, and 13. I am due to get those results the week of April 2-5th. I will be getting my detailed scan with fetal echo after April 20th , I wont know the exact date of that till my harmony test comes back. Depending on the results from the harmony and detailed scan will determin if I would be doing the amnio. 

I am glad to read that there are some good success stories, some good outcomes. Im scared and worried and unsure how to go abouts with everything.


----------



## Cracker

Just got my preliminary results and everything is NORMAL!!!!
Amazing news, it had been the hardest few days - keep strong and positive everyone x


----------



## mrs.e.e

This tread is just what I needed today had out nt results yesterday and its measuring 5.4 with segmentation, because of the bank hold we won't get our bloods till Tuesday or Wednesday I can't quite believe this is happening


----------



## Emma867

Mrs e.e I feel for you, as you will see I've been there and done that - we had to wait 3 weeks! It's terrible because you can't just 'get on' with life.

We were also told of a possible problem with the artery in the umbilical cord on top of the NT measurement, we were at our wits end. Only at the 20wk scan did we finally get some reassurance that baby is all fine and good.

Sending positive thoughts your way xx


----------

